# Swift Champagne rear seatbelts



## dpw.tcp (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi people, collected out new dealer special swift champagne 184 (equivalent to a swift select 184) last week, so far were loving it, my only problem so far is the rear seatbelts! We purposely bought this model for the 4 travelling seats but the rear 2 seatbelts are very short compared to other standard seatbelts, very tight around an average adult! Has any one had this same problem? I’ve looked at seatbelt extenders but the buckle is not a standard buckle and can’t find the right ones. Need to extend these some how as when travelling with 3/4 adults it’s not comfortable and probably not safe if there too tight and chocking the passengers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think a call to the dealer is warranted.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought seat belts all have inertia reels these days, and therefore fully adjustable.

The last ones I installed (about 13 years ago) had arrows on the mechanism that needed to be facing vertically down to operate correctly.
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Definitely a question for the dealer to answer dpw.

And welcome to the forum.


----------

